# fletching skinny arrows with bitz jig



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

big cypress said:


> i bought some easton carbon one 660's on ebay they are first carbons for me . i want to refletch them with feathers . i checked the bitz and the clamp won't reach nock end of arrow but is very close . the arrows are 0.210 in diameter , i repeat 0.210 . it looks as though i need to make an adapter to raise front end of arrow and then jig appears as though it would work . i know it seems i should raise nock end but i think raising tip end will work nicely , no , i don't understand . did a search about refletching carbon and sounds just like doing aluminums including scraping glue which worries me but i'll give it a shot . i haven't put feathers on carbon and am torn between fletch tite and tape i've heard about . ALL comments and suggestions appreciated . .thanks for bailing me out again . . .peace


Zenith Upgrade Nock Receiver
also includes an adjustable plate for the throat.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1913638&highlight=zenith

See this thread.

Fella had lots of questions about how to install the adjustable throat plate,
so I took a HUGE number of photos.

With the upgraded Zenith nock receiver (it's a post that fits inside the uni-bushing)
you need the adjustable throat,
to handle a variety of arrow shaft diameters,
cuz the post locks in the alignment of the arrow shaft.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)




----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

nuts&bolts said:


> Zenith Upgrade Nock Receiver
> also includes an adjustable plate for the throat.


:thumbs_up Exactly, with the Zenith adapter, I have no problems fletching my X10 600s which are 0.179 OD. Just don't be in a rush when fletching the skinny arrows.


----------



## big cypress (Jul 31, 2006)

wow , ''nuts and bolts'' haven't seen a post by you in a LONG time . i've always had a great deal of respect for you ,sir . no unibushing nock is just pushed into shaft [these appear to be glued which means no turning nock to play with arrow flight] . thank you both!! edit: just went to post you indicated and see the arrow would slip over post and , yes, there were a ton of pix .


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

The kit will work great. But even without the upgrade kit you still shouldn't have any problems. 

I stopped using the kit a while back...I have no issues fletching Nano XRs, Medallion Pros or ACEs. All which are just as skinny or skinnier then Ones. 

Can you post a pic of how you have things setup? 

As for scraping....you do it just like aluminum arrows. Your scraping lightly not digging in so you shouldn't have any thing to worry about. Even more so if your using Flex Bond :wink: I hate super glues. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

